
Google Acquires Nik Software - tambourine_man
http://www.niksoftware.com/google/index.php?locale=en
======
zengr
Was acquired last month: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/17/google-acquires-
nik-softwar...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/17/google-acquires-nik-software-
the-company-behind-the-popular-snapseed-photo-editing-app-for-ios/)

